# Looking for old style pilot top for Harman Conquest Gas Stove



## Don2222 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello

The local Harman dealer does not have one.

I am looking for the old style pilot top that screws on, not the round top.

Pilot part # is 3-40-08715 for the LP pilot

Stove serial # is 00055

Is there a replacement for this pilot top?


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> Hello
> 
> The local Harman dealer does not have one.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Don. Try here:

http://www.hoffmanoutdoor.com/Harman-Stove-Parts.html

They ship to anywhere in the US...


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 3, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Hey Don. Try here:
> 
> http://www.hoffmanoutdoor.com/Harman-Stove-Parts.html
> 
> They ship to anywhere in the US...


 
Thanks, I am giving Woodmans Parts Plus a try first, Good to know about your place too!


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 3, 2013)

Is it a PSE pilot hood? If memory serves me right they were. If so PSE does not sell the hood separate. You have to buy a whole pilot assembly. 

Brad


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ironhorse74 said:


> Is it a PSE pilot hood? If memory serves me right they were. If so PSE does not sell the hood separate. You have to buy a whole pilot assembly.
> 
> Brad


 
What does PSE stand for?
Pressure Safety Element
Or
Puget Sound Energy


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Apr 3, 2013)

Don2222 said:


> What does PSE stand for?
> Pressure Safety Element
> Or
> Puget Sound Energy


 
Precision Speed Equipment. Here is their web site. http://www.pse-usa.com/

Brad


----------

